# The Master List of Fictional Character Enneagram Tritypes



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> We can't agree on Harry Potter's type because JKRowling's characters aren't clear. She weaves in elements of many types, and characters shift depending on which point she wants to emphasize. In Harry, she wants him to be an upstanding moral hero like a 1, a personable everyman like a 9, and heroic like an 8 or 6. She paints tragedy, introspection, and lonliness into him like a 4. But, like the other characters, he doesn't conform strictly to any one personality type.


I agree her characterization is, at times, a little bit confusing. On one hand, humans are supposed to be confusing, so to write so isn't exactly a negative... But sometimes it seems more contradictory than confusing. At least in Harry's case, I can somewhat excuse it on the basis of _teenagers are insane_.

But regardless, I typed Harry as 6 (CP) mostly because he seems like a primary Reactive type over any other triad. He's constantly searching for honesty and reactions in others. He even does the "goad others into reacting" thing some 6s do. 
- I could see the case for 9, actually: had Voldemort not existed, I can easily see him being slothful. 
- I could see a case for 1, except he displays very, very few Competency traits. 
- 8 is a little silly, IMO -- since Voldemort imprinted upon him, I'd excuse any "8ish" thing on that, not because it's his core type. But given he comes from a place of justice and idealism vs. revenge, and has practically no desire for power, and hardly "has a presence," I can't see him being 8-fixed either.
- I also don't buy him being 4-fixed, except from the angle that he does seem awfully Reactive (which, teenager, lots of pressure, etc. could produce); he's too much of a savior and, frankly, displays very little... need for an identity. He doesn't linger on emotions, he doesn't introject, he doesn't show a need to express himself totally, doesn't show much fear in being accepted for himself (just to be believed)... No, I just don't see a 4-fix.

PS tragedy, loneliness, and introspection does not make a 4.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> or a core 5 (still, a 1 fix isn't impossible. he doesn't have the "Nietzsche" quality I typically associate with 458 lol)
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed this at all. he is loyal to Dumbledore and cares about him because Dumbledore is a friend, not because he is 6 fixed


What about his dual loyalty, or so it seems, to Voldemort? How would you explain that? I'm pretty sure he only feigned loyalty to Voldemort so that he could have a secure and stable relationship, but it was an act of security nonetheless (type 6), so that at the same time working towards his true goals, which obviously had moral implications (type 1).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

MindPersonified said:


> What about his dual loyalty, or so it seems, to Voldemort? _How would you explain that? I'm pretty sure he only feigned loyalty to Voldemort so that he could have a secure and stable relationship_


there you go, you just did it for me



> but it was an act of security nonetheless (type 6), so that at the same time working towards his true goals, which obviously had moral implications (type 1).


well first off, it was out of love for Harry's mother rather than morality, and secondly, he feigned loyalty to Voldemort because it was the strategic thing to do, not because he was 6 fixed.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> We can't agree on Harry Potter's type because JKRowling's characters aren't clear. She weaves in elements of many types, and characters shift depending on which point she wants to emphasize. In Harry, she wants him to be an upstanding moral hero like a 1, a personable everyman like a 9, and heroic like an 8 or 6. She paints tragedy, introspection, and lonliness into him like a 4. But, like the other characters, he doesn't conform strictly to any one personality type.


you are correct about 6, but most 8s are not "heroic" (1s and 2s are, on average, much more heroic than 8s, even if the 8 might have more charisma)



> Voldemort, for instance, starts out as a power-wielder and morphs into a textbook psychopath (more closely related to 3, with image issues to boot). .


this is a gross misconception of 3s (which _might_ apply to a very unhealthy Social 3 with an 8 fix....but that's about it. honestly, I don't know where people get all of these ideas about 3s. they're really very boring and low key most of the time, not "I'm going to take over the world so that people acknowledge my greatness!"). anti social personality disorder is correlated with 8 (and, to a lesser extent, Sx 6 and Sp 7, but not 3). however, I think Voldemort as more 5, Sx 6 or Sx 4 (he's not gut center at all, is too neurotic, doesn't have the gravitas of an 8)




> Severus Snape...there's no sense in talking about him, because the author paints him as nastily as possible using several different personality types to do so


imo, his behavior is consistently 4-ish and 5ish



> I don't bother typing them, because I don't find them solid enough. I think Hermione is the clearest as a 1w2, but everyone else seems muddled to me. Fun to speculate on, not much for an illustration of real enneagram issues.


Hermione is one of the _least_ clear types imo. she has elements of Sp 1, So 2, Sp 3 So 5 and So 6 (personally I think she's Sp 1)


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I thought "The Prince's Tale" chapter in_ Deathly Hallows _revealed Snape to be a blatant 4w5. The only other type I could see is 5w4, but he strikes me as more of a reactive type.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I get the sense we try so hard not to stereotype, we're not allowed making broad statements on this board. That's weird. But since I was apparently not clear before, I respond as follows.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> you are correct about 6, but most 8s are not "heroic" (1s and 2s are, on average, much more heroic than 8s, even if the 8 might have more charisma)


Point out where it says that in the theory, though. Most authors mention that, at their best, both 6s and 8s are heroic and try to protect people. (At their best, however, all types are more than capable of heroism, however that might be defined.) 

At average levels, I'd say most people a mixed bag--I've known 6s to do less-than-heroic things. I've known 8s to act against self-interest. And vice-versa. I've seen these things with my own two eyes. Please, let's not reduce this to one of those weird internet memes about 6s versus 8s.



> this is a gross misconception of 3s (which _might_ apply to a very unhealthy Social 3 with an 8 fix....but that's about it. honestly, I don't know where people get all of these ideas about 3s. they're really very boring and low key most of the time, not "I'm going to take over the world so that people acknowledge my greatness!"). anti social personality disorder is correlated with 8 (and, to a lesser extent, Sx 6 and Sp 7, but not 3). however, I think Voldemort as more 5, Sx 6 or Sx 4 (he's not gut center at all, is too neurotic, doesn't have the gravitas of an 8)


Now where did I say that's my conceptualizion of a 3? I said the clinical definition of a psychopath is closer to 3 than 8, and that Voldemort has image issues. If anything, I'd question your conceptualization of 3s--the ones I've met (not exactly healthy people, but still) have indeed been eager to let me know the ways in which they stood above others, and their future ambitions. Granted, most of them have not been eager to take over the world (nor was Voldemort, technically), but they do tend to identify with their own ideal image and present that to others.

Anti-social personality disorder has two manifestations--that regarded as "sociopathic" and that regarded as "psychopathic". Take a look at the link below if you're unclear:

How to Tell a Sociopath from a Psychopath | Psychology Today

I believe Riso and Hudson have correlated Low-Level 3s with "psychopaths". Naranjo does not correlate 3s (since he tries to go by the DSM), but he doesn't specifically mention psychopaths, either. Read carefully: nobody is suggesting that all 3s are psychopaths, or that they normally behave this way. I am suggesting, though, that a low level 3 does actually kind of fit the distinction made in the above link. In Voldemort's case, we're talking about a 1-dimensional fictitious character who has obvious inclinations toward the above definition of "psychopath". JK Rowling clearly read a profile and incorporated that into her work.



> imo, his behavior is consistently 4-ish and 5ish


imo, he's just painted as a petty douchebag. I see the arguements for 4, 5, 6, 8, whatever, but he doesn't seem clearly one or the other to me.



> Hermione is one of the _least_ clear types imo. she has elements of Sp 1, So 2, Sp 3 So 5 and So 6 (personally I think she's Sp 1)


Really? I thought she was very clear. From Book 1 onward, she was bossy, conscientious, anxious about perfection, and concerned with social justice. She was the "responsible adult" who tried to do everything by the textbook, yet had a truly sympathetic heart. I'd figure her for a clear 1w2. If you like tritypes, 136. Who did you think was the clearest?



Paradigm said:


> I agree her characterization is, at times, a little bit confusing. On one hand, humans are supposed to be confusing, so to write so isn't exactly a negative... But sometimes it seems more contradictory than confusing. At least in Harry's case, I can somewhat excuse it on the basis of _teenagers are insane_.


You can say that, I guess. I'm not suggesting her fuzzy characterizations are a bad thing in and of themselves, they're just not great examples of accurate fictional complexity of personality (according to the enneagram system).



> But regardless, I typed Harry as 6 (CP) mostly because he seems like a primary Reactive type over any other triad. He's constantly searching for honesty and reactions in others. He even does the "goad others into reacting" thing some 6s do.
> - I could see the case for 9, actually: had Voldemort not existed, I can easily see him being slothful.
> - I could see a case for 1, except he displays very, very few Competency traits.
> - 8 is a little silly, IMO -- since Voldemort imprinted upon him, I'd excuse any "8ish" thing on that, not because it's his core type. But given he comes from a place of justice and idealism vs. revenge, and has practically no desire for power, and hardly "has a presence," I can't see him being 8-fixed either.
> - I also don't buy him being 4-fixed, except from the angle that he does seem awfully Reactive (which, teenager, lots of pressure, etc. could produce); he's too much of a savior and, frankly, displays very little... need for an identity. He doesn't linger on emotions, he doesn't introject, he doesn't show a need to express himself totally, doesn't show much fear in being accepted for himself (just to be believed)... No, I just don't see a 4-fix.


LOL, that rules out most things! I see the logic behind your ruling, though. Yeah, I think Rowling sort of wanted him to be a 9, but she does give him very feisty qualities. In regards to 6, though, I have trouble seeing the doubt / uncertainty in him.

Also, in enneagram terms, "reactive" tends to mean that you want your emotions mirrored, not necessarily that you have emotional reactions, so on those grounds I actually don't see him as _necessarily_ being a reactive type. He certainly has his moments, but he also has moments of "eh, just suck it up and get through it". I'm not typing him here or arguing, just reflecting on your words a bit.



> PS tragedy, loneliness, and introspection does not make a 4.


I'm not saying it does. What I intended to convey is that this has been used to place him as a 4 / 4-fixed. As if 4s are the only people who can be orphaned and have attempts on their lives.



Kink said:


> Well, people can have more than one trait in them after all, and those traits you listed don't seem particularly contradictory to me. Besides that, there's more to 8 or 6 than being heroic, more to 4 than being lonely and introspective etc, while they also aren't the only types that can be that way.


Again, nobody's saying that "heroism" comes from being an 8 or 6, nor is anyone reducing the types to one-liners. But if you know enneagram theory well, the characters don't actually make that much sense according to it. Enneagram is just one theory, however.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

The Typeless Wonder said:


> You can say that, I guess. I'm not suggesting her fuzzy characterizations are a bad thing in and of themselves, they're just not great examples of accurate fictional complexity of personality (according to the enneagram system).


Well, children's books are supposed to be easy to digest, and this is just a consequence of that, I guess.

By the way, note on the following:
I'm not arguing either -- this will probably sound like I am. But try to think of this as "musings," since that's the tone I'm intending xD



> LOL, that rules out most things! I see the logic behind your ruling, though. Yeah, I think Rowling sort of wanted him to be a 9, but she does give him very feisty qualities. In regards to 6, though, I have trouble seeing the doubt / uncertainty in him.
> Also, in enneagram terms, "reactive" tends to mean that you want your emotions mirrored, not necessarily that you have emotional reactions, so on those grounds I actually don't see him as _necessarily_ being a reactive type. He certainly has his moments, but he also has moments of "eh, just suck it up and get through it". I'm not typing him here or arguing, just reflecting on your words a bit.


Quoting this just so we have it on hand...


> The reactive types tend to want to get a reaction from others. When a reactive type is upset, they don't want the other person to stay calm. They want to see their negative emotions mirrored by others. They are often referred to as the "truth tellers of the enneagram" for the simple reason that reactive types can pick up on the more troubled aspects of a situation before other types do. If the positive outlook types err by focusing too much on the positive, reactive types can err by focusing too much on the negative. What they're seeing may, in fact, be there, but what comes across as barely perceptible to other types comes across like a flashing neon sign to the reactive types, and it's very difficult for them to not address it.
> http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/5824-enneagram-triads.html


Some quotes I just read from book 7 (which I'm reading right this moment, which is literally the only reason why I'm bothering):



> He looked away, trying not to betray the resentment he felt. There it was again: Choose what to believe. He wanted the truth. Why was everybody so determined that he should not get it?





> Harry looked at Ron and Hermione; their expressions reflected the mingled shock and gratitude he felt.





> [After a huge fight with Lupin, which Harry started...]
> “I know I shouldn’t have called him a coward.”
> “No, you shouldn’t,” said Ron at once.
> “But he’s acting like one.”
> ...


That last quote, Harry deliberately goaded Lupin into storming out in a rage, because he was angry about Lupin's choices. Then he promptly sought approval and understanding from his friends.

As for "sucking up," I'd say a lot of 6s do that; I know I do, or at least I know I rarely show or express my concerns on the outside. And few 6s are really aware of their doubt, but react nonetheless to it. CPs are probably more prone to convince themselves they're not, in any way, anxious, no siree.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Paradigm said:


> Well, children's books are supposed to be easy to digest, and this is just a consequence of that, I guess.
> 
> By the way, note on the following:
> I'm not arguing either -- this will probably sound like I am. But try to think of this as "musings," since that's the tone I'm intending xD


No worries. I think it's an interesting discussion. I think we can muse upon and / or disagree on a subject as large as Harry Potter and the Enneagram without it having to be an argument.



> Quoting this just so we have it on hand...
> 
> Some quotes I just read from book 7 (which I'm reading right this moment, which is literally the only reason why I'm bothering):
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's one of the ways in which he is reactive, or at least, tempermental. It's a lot different from how he was in the first book, though. I think his retreat to his friends seems human. It seems like many people would lean upon friends in a similar manner after such a fight. The last line does sound like a line from an attachment type, I'll say that.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

@Swordsman of Mana Not a Star Wars aficionado, but here's my say:
Qui-Gon: Sp/Sx
Jabba: 8w9
Leia: I've seen her typed as 1w9 Sx. (whaaaat?) Social 8w9 sounds much more reasonable. I don't get strong superego vibes from her, but there is enough to justify your 862 read.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@The Typeless Wonder
that article was a bit controversial, because there is no real consensus among psychologists as to the differences between a psychopath or a sociopath or whether they are even different in the first place. however, I will address some of the points



> A disregard for laws and social mores


8



> A disregard for the rights of others


8



> A failure to feel remorse or guilt


still 8



> A tendency to display violent behavior


even more 8 



> Sociopaths tend to be nervous and easily agitated. They are volatile and prone to emotional outbursts, including fits of rage. They are likely to be uneducated and live on the fringes of society, unable to hold down a steady job or stay in one place for very long. It is difficult but not impossible for sociopaths to form attachments with others. Many sociopaths are able to form an attachment to a particular individual or group, although they have no regard for society in general or its rules. In the eyes of others, sociopaths will appear to be very disturbed. Any crimes committed by a sociopath, including murder, will tend to be haphazard and spontaneous rather than planned.


Sexual 6



> Psychopaths, on the other hand, are unable to form emotional attachments or feel real empathy with others, although they often have disarming or even charming personalities. Psychopaths are very manipulative and can easily gain people’s trust. They learn to mimic emotions, despite their inability to actually feel them, and will appear normal to unsuspecting people. Psychopaths are often well educated and hold steady jobs. Some are so good at manipulation and mimicry that they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature. When committing crimes, psychopaths carefully plan out every detail in advance and often have contingency plans in place. Unlike their sociopathic counterparts, psychopathic criminals are cool, calm, and meticulous.


Macchiavellian Self Preservation 8 or Self Preservation 7 (this could be 3, but less likely)


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @The Typeless Wonder
> that article was a bit controversial, because there is no real consensus among psychologists as to the differences between a psychopath or a sociopath or whether they are even different in the first place. however, I will address some of the points


Well fair enough, but enneagram is also controversial amongst the psychological community--plenty don't grant that any credence, either. OK, onto the points.




> 8
> 
> 
> 8
> ...


You say this, but like qualifying my words as "carefully neutral" (which precise wording is not), I think you're reading things into that. It sounds like an id type, and an unhealthy one at that, if such behaviors can be definitively typed at all (we don't type by behaviors anymore, right?). "Violence" actually sounds like most human beings under extreme circumstances. We're nasty little buggers.



> Sexual 6


If you're going to assign this paragraph alone a type, let's extend it to at least 7s and 8s, maybe some manifestations of 4s, etc.



> Macchiavellian Self Preservation 8 or Self Preservation 7 (this could be 3, but less likely)


You just don't want to see it.

- mimicry of "appropriate" emotions is pure 3. That's not to suggest all 3s are psychopaths, or that 3s are incapable of genuine emotion. But, many top-ranking authors will note that 3s often are uncertain what the "right" emotion is, and will display whatever they think the right emotion is if they draw a blank on their own internal reading.

- being able to "appear normal" is not type specific but seems far more in line with 3 than with 8

- As competency types, 3s have a need to stay "on top of things" (hence contingency plans and the connection to 6) and to remain cool, calm, and meticulous. That's competency wording. I don't see a reactive type maintaining such a facade for very long, particularly on the line that says "they have families and other long-term relationships without those around them ever suspecting their true nature". Not gonna happen with an 8 or 7, even if they may outwardly appear detached to some. You can't really make self-pres descriptions hide the fact that 8s are a core reactive type, and 7s are, ultimately, in flight (many have tendencies toward extremely mercurial moods).

- Note that the article claims that "psychopathy" is inborn, which we are also claiming of the enneagram. It also claims "sociopathy" is not--this is something that happens through abuse (in enneagram theory, moving to unhealthy levels).

In all, it seems more in line with 3 than with 8 to me, unless there's something about the enneagram I am VERY badly misunderstanding (and I'm not). It also sounds a hell of a lot like Voldemort's story.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

For Manga enthusiasts out there:

Naruto: 782- "The Free Spirit" Prankster, troublemaker, tough-minded, direct, upbeat, loud, fun-loving, big-hearted. I am wondering about his motivation to be Hokage- is it to help others or is it to be recognized? He did mention that they wanted people in the village to 'acknowledge' him as a Hokage. He doesn't really strike me as a type 4 because he doesn't seem to be the melodramatic, emotional, brooding type. He could also be a counterphobic 268- but his inability to focus on his studies and thirst for ramen strikes me more as a 7.

Sasuke: 845- "The Hermit" Greatly identified with his past, nostalgic, dark, observant, intelligent, elite, secretive, aggressive, explosive temperament, Uchiha passion. It is also possible that he is 468, but then he doesn't really seem to have that social, skeptical, questioning trait whereas to the colder, eccentric, distant trait. 

Sakura: 628- "The Rescuer" Dedicated, direct, reactive, caring, intrusive. 2 and 6 manifests her feminine shiness of wondering if Sasuke notices her (desire for to feedback). 2 & 8 brings a bit of a tsunadere feel. I am torn between 629 or 628. She can be aggressive but also soft. Perhaps she has a 8w9 wing?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@MindPersonified
sorry for the derail. back on topic bitches! 

next up: Game of Thrones

*House Stark*​*Ned Stark:* 163 Sp/So or So/Sp
*Catelyn Stark:* 162 ??/?? (she displays characteristics of all three subtypes of 1)
*Robb Stark:* 316 Sp/Sx Sp/Sx (with very strong Sx, but more Sp 3 than Sx 3)
*Sansa Stark:* 369 Sx/Sp 
*Arya Stark:* 874 Sx/So (cp6 my ass. she has zero fear or insecurity, like, ever)
*Bran Stark:* 594 Sx/?? (could be 1 fixed)
*Rikkon Stark:* 629? Sp/??
*Jon Snow:* 4 Sp/So (not 8 or 7 fixed, other than that I'm not sure, but definitely Sp 4 core)

*House Lannister and House Baratheon*​*Tywin Lannister:* 153 So/Sp (he looks Sp 8 at first because he is hyper-realist and a callous ass hat (and has lots of lines like "a lion does not concern himself with the opinions of a sheep" which are uncharacteristically bad ass for a stereotypical 1), but he is more rigid, both in terms of demeanor and approach to principles (indeed, he is very principled...they just aren't good principles lol)
*Jaime Lannister:* 278 Sx/So (core 7 is also possible, but Sp/Sx in that case)
*Cersei Lannister:* 648 Sx/Sp (not sure if core 6 or core 4)
*Tyrion Lannister:* 792 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp (seems more Sx than Sp and is softer than I would imagine Sp/Sx 7, but this could also be explained by the 6 wing and he fits the Sp 7 description more)
*Joffrey Baratheon/Lannister:* 268 Sp/So (disintegrated Sp 2 from hell LMAO!)
*Tommen Baratheon/Lannister:* 692 Sp/?? 
*Robert Baratheon:* 872 Sx/So
*Stannis Baratheon:* 316 Sp/Sx (unsure of order)
*Renly Baratheon:* 479? So/Sx? (not clue about core type or instinctual subtype, but I think the tritype is right)

*House Targaryen and Red Waste Crew​**Daenerys Targaryen:* 216 So/Sp (could be Sp/So or some sort of core 1)
*Jorah Mormont:* 152 Sx/Sp
*Khal Drogo:* 872 Sx/Sp
*Daario Naharis:* 287 Sx/So 
*Bareston Selmy:* 216 So/Sx

*House Tyrell*​*Olena Tyrell:* 872 So/Sx
*Margaery Tyrell:* 259 So/Sx 
*Loras Tyrell:* 279 Sx/Sp 

*Other*​*Little Finger:* 738 Sp/Sx
*Verys:* 583 Sp/So
*Theon Greyjoy:* 268 So/Sx
*Asha Greyjoy:* 853 Sp/Sx
*Grand Meister Pycel:* 513 So/Sp
*Osha:* 854 Sp/Sx
*Jojen Reed:* 592? (no clue about his subtype) 
*Jojen's sister:* 162 Sx/So
*Melissandre:* 271 Sx/So
*Shae:* 287 Sx/So
*Sandor Clegane:* 86? Sp/Sx (probably 4 fixed)
*Gregor Clegane:* 87? Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp
*Oberyn Martel:* 872 Sx/So 
*Oliver:* 259 Sx/Sp 
*Liza Tully:* 648 Sx/So
*Brienne of Tarth:* 163 (unsure of instinctual subtype, but could also be core Social 6)
*Russe Bolton:* 835 Sp/Sx
*Ramsay Snow:* ?58 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp (not sure of core type)
*Walder Frey:* 853 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp
*Samwell Tarly:* 694 Sp/Sx
....I think that's all the ones worth mentioning (good lawd there are a lot of characters in this show lmao)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Quang said:


> For Manga enthusiasts out there:
> 
> Naruto: 782- "The Free Spirit" Prankster, troublemaker, tough-minded, direct, upbeat, loud, fun-loving, big-hearted. I am wondering about his motivation to be Hokage- is it to help others or is it to be recognized? He did mention that they wanted people in the village to 'acknowledge' him as a Hokage. He doesn't really strike me as a type 4 because he doesn't seem to be the melodramatic, emotional, brooding type. He could also be a counterphobic 268- but his inability to focus on his studies and thirst for ramen strikes me more as a 7.


2>1>7/6 So/Sx he's far more emotional and searches for recognition far more than 7 (very similar to Ash Ketchum, another Social 2. they make great shonen protagonists because they tend to be action oriented and inspiring, but are sensitive enough to elicit sympathy)



> Sasuke: 845- "The Hermit" Greatly identified with his past, nostalgic, dark, observant, intelligent, elite, secretive, aggressive, explosive temperament, Uchiha passion. It is also possible that he is 468, but then he doesn't really seem to have that social, skeptical, questioning trait whereas to the colder, eccentric, distant trait.


this works (could also see 3 fix, but I lean more Sp 8)



> Sakura: 628- "The Rescuer" Dedicated, direct, reactive, caring, intrusive. 2 and 6 manifests her feminine shiness of wondering if Sasuke notices her (desire for to feedback). 2 & 8 brings a bit of a tsunadere feel. I am torn between 629 or 628. She can be aggressive but also soft. Perhaps she has a 8w9 wing?


I lean 1 fix for her. not sure of the order


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 2>1>7/6 So/Sx he's far more emotional and searches for recognition far more than 7 (very similar to Ash Ketchum, another Social 2. they make great shonen protagonists because they tend to be action oriented and inspiring, but are sensitive enough to elicit sympathy)
> 
> this works (could also see 3 fix, but I lean more Sp 8)
> 
> I lean 1 fix for her. not sure of the order


Why 1 for Naruto? He may be concerned about ethics and goodness, yes, but the concept control and appropriateness combined with Naruto is beyond me. His messy, independent, casual life style seems more like the adventurous and daredevil 7-8 ish. He is very unlikely to be 216- they are too focused on following things 'by the book' and are more of the conforming, helpful type.

True, Susuke is could potentially to be a SP 853. It fits very well with the theme of the model, cold, distant avenger.

It is possible that there is a 1 in Sakura, but her personality doesn't appear to be so focused on appropriateness and repression. She doesn't seem to have so much of the soft feminine energy like Hinata (9) or Temari. Her aggressive temperament (similar of those to Tsunade) is more 8ish.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Quang said:


> Why 1 for Naruto? He may be concerned about ethics and goodness, yes, but the concept control and appropriateness combined with Naruto is beyond me. His messy, independent, casual life style seems more like the adventurous and daredevil 7-8 ish. He is very unlikely to be 216- they are too focused on following things 'by the book' and are more of the conforming, helpful type.


Social and Sexual 2 are both very daredevil types. he has a casual lifestyle because he is ESFP and a little boy. I can see an 8 fix though (that would add to the impulsiveness and 278 is the most impulsive type)



> True, Susuke is could potentially to be a SP 853. It fits very well with the theme of the model, cold, distant avenger.


yes (though they're also a very strategic type. Sp 853 is your typical evil banker type)



> It is possible that there is a 1 in Sakura, but her personality doesn't appear to be so focused on appropriateness and repression. She doesn't seem to have so much of the soft feminine energy like Hinata (9) or Temari. Her aggressive temperament (similar of those to Tsunade) is more 8ish.


I think the 1 is apparent all over her personality (she's constantly correcting people about how they should/shouldn't be doing things)


----------

